# Young Dog Trainers for Field Trials



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

Who are the top 5 young dog trainers for field trials in the US. I know of Charlie Moody and his reputation. If Charlie is not available who are the others. Also with location and phone number.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim Van Egen http://www.rightstartkennel.com/

Scott Dewey (319) 352-3200 (Summers in IA, Winters in TX)

Dave Ward (920) 488-4203 (Summers in WI, Winters in GA near Al & Hugh Arthur)

Al & Hugh Arthur (706) 359-1876, (706) 359-1991 (Summers in MI, Winters in GA)

Joe & Scott Harp (662) 429-6527 (winters in MS, summers in MI near Al & Hugh Arthur) 

Paul Sletten from WI and winters in MS


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Clint AvantTexas) 979-204-9162.
Bruce Curtis (Wis.)608-685-4924.
I don't believe that Paul is taking on young dogs for basics.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ginger69 said:


> I don't believe that Paul is taking on young dogs for basics.


It depends on the timing.


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Greg Seddon said:


> Al & Hugh Arthur (706) 359-1876, (706) 359-1991 (Summers in MI, Winters in GA)
> 
> Joe & Scott Harp (662) 429-6527 (winters in MS, summers in MI near Al & Hugh Arthur)


Where in Michigan do they summer?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Pros For Young Dogs*

These would be some of my top choices. Also, it depends on what you want. There are some young dog pros that run a ton of derbies and some that don't that concentrate more on future AA work. All of these have had extremely good success. 

1) Jim Van Engen

2) Bryan White

3) Bill Hillman

4) Dave Mosher

5) Al Arthur

Also, another pro that is very very good with young dogs is Mike Osteen. He is located close to me, and when I have trained with him, his young dogs have been hard charging and very advanced for their age. I wouldn't hesitate a minute to recommend him.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pros For Young Dogs*



Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> 2) Bryan White .


he retired, substitute Dan Denicus


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

And how about your and my young dog trainer, Ed?

Cherylon Loveland (970) 568-9044


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Just remember that the question will be answered _subjectively_ by each person.

You'll come up with a bunch more than 5, since there is no true "ranking" of the top five. For instance, no one has mentioned Charlie Moody, your top pick, in their top picks.

Just sayin'..... 8) 

kg


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Pros For Young Dogs*



EdA said:


> Ragin Storm Retrievers said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Bryan White .
> ...


Why did he retire?


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

Mark Wardlaw in Alamo, Tn. Don't know where to rank him on a scale but after spending the weekend with him working on our two year old, I would say he is up there. 
He has done the basics for a couple of Steve Faith's dogs and he referred us to Mark. Nice grounds, technical water and a wife that is a vet.
Great combination.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> And how about your and my young dog trainer, Ed?
> Cherylon Loveland (970) 568-9044


she's great and she loves my boy, very good trainer, very thorough, trains harder than anyone, does not run field trials, and she doesn't take many dogs, I just don't want her to get too popular :wink: 




Anthony Petrozza said:


> Why did he retire?


 :? :? :?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I was recommended to Karl Gunzer & Rob Earhardt. They didn't have room (truly) & Rob recommended Chylo Schifferns. Based on their recommendation, I put my dog w/ Chylo. I may be new to all of this (FTs), but I am beyond impressed with Chylo's ability as a trainer & certainly, Karl & Rob don't make recomendations w/out a strong sense of who trains on the same level that they do.

After spending almost a week w/ Chylo-I would recommend him in a heartbeat. Not only can he read the dogs, but he is in the process of developing some great training grounds. I hope that I can send my dog to him again next winter.

M


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Pros For Young Dogs*



Anthony Petrozza said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Ragin Storm Retrievers said:
> ...


I know why. :wink:


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Inquiring minds would love to know......


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ted Shih said:
> 
> 
> > And how about your and my young dog trainer, Ed?
> ...


Cherylon is a great choice for someone who wants their dog trained to the All Age Level and is not looking for a pro to run their dog.

Among the dogs she has trained are:

Martha Russell's 
- AFC Cotes du Rhone

John Goettl's 
-FC/AFC Cache La Poudre Sylvester
-AFC Cache La Poudre Ivan
-Cache La Poudre Osmerus

Mark Rosenblum's
-FC/AFC Stormin Norman
-Sweet Bay Pal O Mine

Steve Karr's
-Trumarc’s Archbishop

Marvin Frye/Kadi Workman
- FC/AFC Calyspo's Devil in the Dust

And all of my crew:

-FC/AFC Sky Hy’s Husker Power
-AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie
-Freeridin Smooth Operator
-Freeridin Vampire Slayer
-Freeridin Maserati
-Freeridin Va Va Voom


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Shih said:
> ...


Impressive.......

But how are the "Pro/Amatuer" relationships?

Or shall I get that info. from www.freeridinretrievers.com?


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pros For Young Dogs*



EdA said:


> Ragin Storm Retrievers said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Bryan White .
> ...


I'll second that on Dan Denicus!
 


Goose


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

My dog is going to Mark over at **** River Kennels in Iowa. He impressed me just talkign to him on the phone. I don't know his contact info, but you could go to coonriverkennels.com. He was more than happy to take ym troubled untrained 2 year old male lab. And he gave a two page list of references.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I would add Gloria DeVos as a very good young dog trainer -- Gloria does all the Basics, Collar Conditioning, Force Fetch through to Transition work with the young dogs -- she did a great job with my BLM Maxx before he graduated to Dan's truck -- Dan will be running him in Junior(Canadian Derby) this summer -- check out Baypoint Kennels


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Rob Erhardt, who works with Karl Gunzer, is excellent. I have watched them train for two winters in TX. He does great work, and the dogs enjoy working with him. Rob and Karl's trial results prove it.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I threw birds for Dave Ward for a few years and he reads dogs_ really _well, is patient in training and on line, is an excellent instructor only if YOU want him to help (I like having someone coach my handling), he does well with Goldens, Chessies-the other than black dogs, and the dogs are happy and like him. People know I have been with Kathy Swab for many years and we are friends, but she does not run trials or go down south. I had some unfortunate experiences trying other trainers so for me to change trainers is HUGE, but she pushed me because my dog needed to be exposed to more and different water than she has available for all age work. If you enjoy training his camp is relaxed, and I like that, and he is competitive at trials.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I would also hae to consider Angie becker in that group.She is consistantly training dogs from pups to the master level then they are going to Field trial pro's trucks (rorem)to run.If she didnt train a good young dog they wouldnt be going on to FT.


----------



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

*don't forget John*

Well need to add Jon Henninger an amie Duke of Truline Retrievers..Thier record speaks for it self. they had 2 dogs at the nationals which were the youngest dogs thier..has high point derby .. and nearly every dog he has trained in last 2 years has had success..
He works really hard and Jon and Amie are good team..


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to second JParsley's reply about Mark Wardlaw. I trained with them this weekend as well and learned a ton. I have spent a good bit of time training with Mark and his knowledge and willingness to share that knowledge is first-rate. I would recommend him to anyone. Mark doesn't get much attention on here, but he has trained with Lardy and several other of the nation's top trainers and is as knowledgeable as they come along with having an outstanding ability to read dogs.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

How about some east coast guys? I sent my dog to Pat Nolan in Maryland. He no longer competes, but he's an excellent trainer.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

sportsman said:


> How about some east coast guys? I sent my dog to Pat Nolan in Maryland. He no longer competes, but he's an excellent trainer.


Unless you're worried about derby, I'd think the ones that aren't competing are what you'd be looking for anyhow...


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I second (or third) Dan Denicus. He trained my dog Jefe and his basics are superby and he also gives the youngsters LOTS of marks. 

I currently have three pups with Chris Payne at RockErin Kennels in Stillwater, OK. Their FF/CC program is very good. They do a lot of Goldens as well as labs, and their methods will not ruin a dog that is very soft. Chris and owner Joseph McCann have had success in the past few years in Derbys and Quals and their grounds are FABULOUS.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

I've got a puppy with Rick Stawski in Fla. right now. I've been very happy with him. In the summer he is only an hour and a half South of me, and his grounds are really nice.
________
TIGERBLOOD


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I agree with chris payne at rock erin.I judged at a NFRA test and his dogs were all very well behaved and were trained well.


----------



## Radford1 (May 6, 2005)

Bruce Koonce in Wilmington, NC 910-512-7821

He has great training grounds as well.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*young dogs*

*Mary Hillman has had good success with young dogs and I believe she does not trial.

Aaron*


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

but doesnt Bill Hillman trial? Beverly Montgomery does very good with young dogs also.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I cant believe nobody mentioned Bruce Curtis. Trained 100's of FC/AFC dogs and does not trial. 

Maybe a good ? would be is who will Lardy accept dogs trained by?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> I cant believe nobody mentioned Bruce Curtis. Trained 100's of FC/AFC dogs and does not trial.


ginger69 named him.

I believe if Bruce is not the best in the country, he is one of the top few.


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone know how to reach Dan Denicus? If so Please Post info Phone number if possible.


EdA said:


> he retired, substitute Dan Denicus


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

When Dave Smith was taking young dogs he had to be considered one of the best.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Since everyone is throwing out names mine are

Mark Mosher - winters in Texas - summer in Maine

Rick Milhiem -winters in South Carolina - summers in NY (his wife is also great)

Pat Danough - winters in Georgia - summers in NY 

Chris Payne - Oklahoma (knows chessies)

They do great job on young dogs. Though Mark also does great job on older dogs. He ran several at Nationals.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

I will give my vote to Ryan Brasseaux and Dan Denicus they are going to make a great team.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

duke7581 said:


> I will give my vote to Ryan Brasseaux and Dan Denicus they are going to make a great team.


When did Dan become a wrastler? 


Tag team regards

John


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

moscowitz said:


> Pat Danough - winters in Georgia - summers in NY


Or Patrick Daignault? ;-)


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Chester---


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Melanie your right don't tell him I can't spell his name.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I can keep a secret! 

ps Watch out...Patrick is getting one of our rugs in February!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Didn't the post ask about YOUNG TRAINERS, not trainers of young dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Didn't the post ask about YOUNG TRAINERS, not trainers of young dogs.


Haven't we gone through this before on this forum?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I think you'll be hearing more about Mike Ough and Lynn Troy in the years to come.

kg


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, lots of young dog trainers listed, some of whom I know and they are exellent. I will add my choice: Kevin Cheff, Ontario in summers (home base), Boston, GA in winters. Ph. 229-498-1976. Excellent rapport with young dogs, strong on standards but dogs always happy. Color-(and breed) blind.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Dex Doolittle


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Steve Blythe had a pretty good run with the young dogs last year.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

K G said:


> I think you'll be hearing more about Mike Ough and Lynn Troy in the years to come.
> 
> kg


I agree,I had the privilege of meeting Lynn this past fall at the trial up here @ Delta.All the dogs on her truck did nice work,and were stylish and appeared to be confident/proud dogs.She helped me through my test dog disaster,and I was grateful.Good people!

She needed help carrying all the ribbons and trophies home regards,

Bryan.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

K G said:


> I think you'll be hearing more about Mike Ough and Lynn Troy in the years to come.
> 
> kg


I think you're dead on about Mike Ough. Check out the derby results from the Montgomery Trial. Good trainer and an even better person.


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

wayne anderson said:


> Wow, lots of young dog trainers listed, some of whom I know and they are exellent. I will add my choice: Kevin Cheff, Ontario in summers (home base), Boston, GA in winters. Ph. 229-498-1976. Excellent rapport with young dogs, strong on standards but dogs always happy. Color-(and breed) blind.



I will second this, Kevin has trained 2 dogs me, FC FTCH AFTCH L And L Black Tie Affair, FC at 3 years old & his younger brother L And L Just A Giglolo, amateur win in Canada at 3. His ability to read young dogs and bring out thier best is remarkable.

Howard


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

I met Bill Totten this last summer. Great guy and had alot of young dogs on his trailer. I actually don't hear much about Bill. Is there a reason why? He seems like a 'down to earth' kinda guy.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

One name not mentioned much as a young dog trainer, but someone who does all of his own young dog training is a current A-list trainer, Mark Smith in New Orleans...

I have found that his basics are very impressive and he is also very honest in his evaluations of dogs... Several of his youngsters have been washed out and turned into top level hunt test dogs due to the fact their basics are so strong.

Not unusual to see him at a trial with several derby dogs, qual dogs, open dogs as well as having customers running their dogs in the am....All dogs that he has had since pups....


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll throw another chip in for the Devos' and BayPoint Kennel. 

FC Carronade's Last Survivor......Canadian Jr Champ and FC as a 2 year old 
NFTCH Carronade's O'Rylee Factor....Youngest NFTCH in history as a 2 year old
NFTCH AFTCH Rainbow Molly..... AFTCH as a 1 yr old.....NFTCH as a 2 year old
NFTCH AFTCH Dippomarsh Kerensa of Carronade....FTCH as a 1 year old...NFTCH as a 3yr old
Moljnir's Dana of Long Point. Canadian Jr Champ in 2006

There program brings out the maximum potential in fairness at a very young age.

Gar

Summer in Ontario....Winter in SE Alabama.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

lablove said:


> When Dave Smith was taking young dogs he had to be considered one of the best.


Dave Smith ran trials in our area this summer, and he was running mostly Derby and Q dogs, a couple of Open dogs. So, I think he is taking young dogs.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Define "young" please. I consider Alan Pleasant young, since he is younger than I am. I have known Alan for quite some time now. I haven't ever had a dog with him, but I would consider him to be pretty sucessful.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Brevard Arndt said:


> Define "young" please. I consider Alan Pleasant young, since he is younger than I am. I have known Alan for quite some time now. I haven't ever had a dog with him, but I would consider him to be pretty sucessful.


 
I think he means young DOGS.....not trainers although the way it is written it is kind of like the seat on a duck thread...clear as mud


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Lynn Troy or Mark Smith get my vote

I don't know if Keith Farmer is training his own young dogs or not, but he sure has a bunch of nice dogs


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll have to throw Mark Smith name out there again.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> Dex Doolittle


I'll second that


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve Yozamp at Outback retrievers is a great trainer 320-267-7982
Winters in Alabama around the fairhope area has some really nice grounds to train on !!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Wonder how Pro trainers that are running dogs in derbies stack up on total points earned with their truck last year?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Wonder how Pro trainers that are running dogs in derbies stack up on total points earned with their truck last year?


Bob, why don't you do us a favor and track that data down for us?;-)

So, you wouldn't be field trial chairman for our D/Q again this year? Steve agreed to do it if Vern would do all the work!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

There are some from the west coast that have done ok with young dogs too.Maybe not in the top five.I would mention John and Amy too,Patti Kiernan,and Jeff Torrey.Didn't Mark Madore start off doing Jim Gonia's young dogs?

Jeff


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

BROWNDOGG said:


> I've got a puppy with Rick Stawski in Fla. right now. I've been very happy with him. In the summer he is only an hour and a half South of me, and his grounds are really nice.


Rick is really good with young dogs. Rick took in my dog after another trainer nearly ruined him. Rick got him turned around and made him successful.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Badbullgator,
Keith Farmer has done all the young dog work on his dogs and has had great success in running limited events this year. All his dogs are young. He has QAA'd 4 dogs this season. Three of those dogs were 2 years old and the other was a 3 year old that jammed an open. One ran in 2 Q's at 25 months old. Jammed the first and won the second. His derby dogs are young. Tex got a derby jam at 11 months, Ranger has a second place at 14 months, and Cash has derby points and is running in the opens completing the second series in 2 out of 3 tries at 20 months. Its been a good year for Keith. I really like the all around performance of the dogs he seems to be putting out.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> I'll have to throw Mark Smith name out there again.


Since his two major eye surgeries, young dogs is about all he has except for National finalist Quick and your male that went 7 series at the National. I spoke with him this morning and he has 6-7 youngsters, and a couple of Q dogs. I understand that Bob Kennon's pup looks very promising.

I'm sending him a 6 month old around June 1st!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I still think Jim VanEngen has one of the best records going for basics on young dogs becoming FCs..... 

Bottomline, I think we've named about everyone. People need to go train with the person, and then consider their program in relation to geography, expense, etc.- all the factors important to them.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Yup, there are many capable, some more than others. When one brings a Pro into the equation, then it become more of a team effort, because of three being involved. Dog, trainer and the person paying the bills. The trainer has to be right for the owner and dog, the owner has to be right for the trainer and dog and the dog for the owner and trainer. Hopefully, a talented dog and deep enough pockets are in play.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I would put a dog with Mark Smith in a heartbeat. I don't know if Mark Edwards is still doing his own basics, but I know his derby and Q dogs always look good.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

LESTER LANGLEY said:


> I would put a dog with Mark Smith in a heartbeat. I don't know if Mark Edwards is still doing his own basics, but I know his derby and Q dogs always look good.


No he is not, he is utilizing the skills and talents of Reece Hudson - Mark did the basics on my dog Bullet and I was very happy with the results, he promised me he would do the basics of future dogs for me, but it just happened to work out that we let Reece have a shot at the basics with our young dog Ranger with a promise from Mark I would be very satisfied - very happy with what we have so far. I can with confidence recommend Reece....our young dog is with Mark for transition and de-cheating....

Look for him to hit the Derby circuit this Spring!

FOM


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave and Mark Mosher; Sugarfoot Kennel in Burnham Maine (winter in TX)
www.sugarfootkennel.com


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

...........Ed Forrey


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

What about Alan Pleasant?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

retrvrs said:


> Dave and Mark Mosher; Sugarfoot Kennel in Burnham Maine (winter in TX)
> www.sugarfootkennel.com


Now that Dave has pretty much passed the mantle to Mark, who is doing their young dog work? Is that how Dave is spending his "retirement?"


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Now that Dave has pretty much passed the mantle to Mark, who is doing their young dog work? Is that how Dave is spending his "retirement?"


I talked with Dave a couple of weeks ago. He was going back to Maine for knee replacement surgery and then planning on kicking back for a while.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> I talked with Dave a couple of weeks ago. He was going back to Maine for knee replacement surgery and then planning on kicking back for a while.


I harassesed... er... I mean talked to Dave at the national about the kid taking over. :razz: ;-) He was going to have the knee replacement done after the national. Guess it was more past the national than I thought. 

BTW, the kid done and is doing good.


----------

